# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  उच्च रक्तचाप (High Blood Pressure)

## xman

परिचय:-
किसी भी मनुष्य को जीवित रहने के लिए उसके पूरे शरीर में रक्त संचारण होना बहुत ही आवश्यक है। शरीर में रक्त संचारण का कार्य धमनियों के द्वारा होता है जिसके फलस्वरूप शरीर के प्रत्येक भाग का पोषण होता है। धमनियों से कार्य कराने का कार्य हृदय के द्वारा होता है। हृदय एक पम्प की तरह खुलता और बंद होता रहता है और रक्त (खून) को रक्तवाहिनी, धमनियों तथा नलिकाओं में आगे बढ़ाता रहता है। हृदय के द्वारा रक्त को धमनियों में आगे बढ़ाने की क्रिया को रक्तचाप, खून का दबाव या ब्लडप्रेशर कहते हैं। यह क्रिया अगर रुक जाये तो मनुष्य का हृदय कार्य करना बंद कर देता है और उसकी मृत्यु हो जाती है।

----------


## xman

जब तक शरीर की धमनियों और रक्त-नलिकाओं की दशा स्वाभाविक रहती है अर्थात जब तक वे लचीली रहती हैं तब तक उनके छिद्र खुले रहते हैं तब तक रक्त (खून) को आगे बढ़ाने के लिए हृदय को ज्यादा दबाव डालने की आवश्यकता नहीं रहती है और रक्त अपने स्वाभाविक रूप से हृदय से निकलकर धमनियों और रक्त नलिकाओं द्वारा शरीर के प्रत्येक भाग में पहुंचता रहता है और इससे पूरे शरीर को पोषक तत्व प्राप्त होते रहते हैं।

----------


## xman

लेकिन जब धमनियों और रक्त-नलिकाओं के छिद्र संकरे हो जाते हैं तो हृदय को अधिक दबाव डालकर उन पतले छिद्र वाली तंग रक्त नलिकाओं से रक्त को आगे बढ़ाने के लिए अधिक मेहनत करनी पड़ती है जिसके कारण वे नसें कमजोर हो जाती हैं और उच्च रक्तचाप या हाई ब्लडप्रेशर का रोग हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

उच्च रक्तचाप रोग होने के लक्षण:-
जब किसी व्यक्ति को उच्च रक्तचाप का रोग हो जाता है तो चलते समय उस व्यक्ति के सिर व गर्दन के पीछे दर्द होने लगता है। रोगी में बेचैनी, मानसिक असंतुलन, सिर में दर्द, क्रोध, घबराहट, छाती में दर्द, चिड़चिड़ापन, किसी बात पर जल्दी उत्तेजित हो जाना, चेहरे पर तनाव होना आदि समस्याएं हो जाती हैं। यह रोग हो जाने के कारण रोगी का पाचनतन्त्र खराब हो जाता है जिसके कारण उसके द्वारा खाया हुआ खाना ठीक से पचता नहीं है। इसके अलावा रोगी की आंखे लाल हो जाती हैं, हृदय की धड़कन बढ़ जाती है, रोगी को अनिद्रा रोग हो जाता है तथा उसकी नाक से खून निकलने लगता है। रोगी व्यक्ति का रक्तचाप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

उच्च रक्तचाप रोग होने का कारण:-
खून में कोलेस्ट्रोल की मात्रा बढ़ जाने के कारण रक्तचाप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है।
जब अंत:स्रावी ग्रन्थियों की क्रिया ठीक से नहीं होती है तो रक्त का संचारण शरीर में सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है जिसके कारण व्यक्ति को उच्च रक्तचाप का रोग हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

कब्ज, अपच, मानसिक रोग, मधुमेह, पुराना आंव तथा मूत्र से सम्बन्धित रोग और गुर्दे का रोग हो जाने के कारण भी उच्च रक्तचाप का रोग हो सकता है।
चिंता, क्रोध, भय, असंयम तथा अपर्याप्त व्यायाम के कारण भी यह रोग हो सकता है।
धूम्रपान करने या नशीले पदार्थों का अधिक सेवन करने के कारण भी उच्च रक्तचाप का रोग हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

मसाले, तेल, खटाई, तली-भुनी चीजें प्रोटीन, रबडी, मलाई, दाल, चाय, कॉफी आदि का सेवन करने के कारण भी उच्च रक्तचाप का रोग हो सकता है।
जल्दी-जल्दी खाना खाने तथा जरूरत से अधिक खाना खाने के कारण भी यह रोग हो सकता है।
गर्भावस्था में टोक्सिमिया रोग हो जाने के कारण भी रक्तचाप बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## xman

उच्च रक्तचाप रोग हो जाने पर प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से उपचार:-
उच्च रक्तचाप रोग का उपचार करने के लिए सबसे पहले इस रोग के होने के कारणों को दूर करना चाहिए। फिर इसके बाद इस रोग का उपचार प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा से करना चाहिए।
उच्च रक्तचाप के रोग का उपचार करने के लिए रोगी व्यक्ति को कुछ दिनों तक फलों का रस (गाजर का रस, केले के तने का रस, चुकन्दर का रस, बथुए का रस, धनिया-पालक का रस, खीरे का रस, नारियल पानी, नींबू का रस पानी में डालकर, घिये का रस तथा गेहूं के ज्वारे का रस) पीना चाहिए। इसके अलावा कुछ समय तक बिना पका हुआ भोजन करने से भी यह रोग कुछ ही दिनों में ठीक हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को चोकर समेत आटे की रोटी तथा सब्जियां खानी चाहिए।
तुलसी के पत्ते को कालीमिर्च के साथ प्रतिदिन खाने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
प्रतिदिन सुबह के समय में खाली पेट तुलसी के पत्ते को शहद के साथ सेवन करने से भी उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
प्रतिदिन सुबह के समय नींबू का रस तथा 1 चम्मच शहद पानी में मिलाकर पीना बहुत ही लाभकारी होता है जिसके फलस्वरूप उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
रात को सोते समय तांबे के बर्तन में पानी रख दें। सुबह के समय में इस पानी को पीने से रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

ताजे आंवले का रस 2 चम्मच प्रतिदिन सुबह तथा शाम को पीने से यह रोग कुछ ही दिनों में ठीक हो जाता है।
3 भाग गाजर के रस में 1 भाग पालक का रस मिलाकर प्रतिदिन पीने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
5-6 बूंद लहसुन का रस पानी में मिलाकर दिन में 4 बार पीने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
मुनक्का या शहद के साथ कच्चा लहसुन प्रतिदिन खाने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को घी, नमक, मिर्च-मसाला, अचार तथा मिठाई नहीं खाने चाहिए।

----------


## xman

इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को प्रतिदिन फलों का रस पीकर 1 सप्ताह तक उपवास रखने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
रोगी व्यक्ति को उन चीजों का अधिक सेवन करना चाहिए जिनमें विटामिन `सी´ तथा पोटाशियम की मात्रा अधिक हो।
इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को सुबह तथा शाम को खुली हवा में टहलना चाहिए तथा 50 से 100 बार गहरी सांस लेनी चाहिए।

----------


## xman

उच्च रक्तचाप के रोग को ठीक करने के लिए रोगी व्यक्ति को प्रतिदिन ठंडे पानी से एनिमा क्रिया करके अपने पेट को साफ करना चाहिए तथा पेट पर मिट्टी की पट्टी करनी चाहिए। फिर गर्म ठंडा सेंक करना चाहिए। इसके बाद गर्म पादस्नान, रीढ़स्नान, कटिस्नान, मेहनस्नान तथा सप्ताह में 1 दिन गीली चादर लपेट स्नान करना चाहिए और स्नान से पहले और बाद में शरीर को रगड़ना चाहिए। इस प्रकार से उपचार करने से यह रोग जल्दी ही ठीक हो जाता है।
उच्च रक्तचाप को ठीक करने के लिए कई प्रकार के आसन हैं जिनको करने से यह रोग कुछ ही दिनों में ठीक हो जाता है जैसे- गोमुखासन, शवासन, अर्धमत्स्येन्द्र  सन, वज्रासन, पदमासन, सिद्धासन, ताडासन, नाड़ीशोधन, शीतकारी तथा शीतली प्राणायाम बिना कुम्भक आदि।

----------


## xman

उच्च रक्तचाप को सामान्य करने के लिए कुछ योगक्रियाएं भी हैं जिन्हें करने से यह रोग ठीक हो सकता है जैसे- ज्ञानमुद्रा, योगनिद्रा।
जलनेति, कुंजल तथा शवासन क्रिया करने से भी उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
रीढ़ की हड्डी तथा सिर पर 5-10 मिनट तक मालिश करने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
सुबह के समय आधा लीटर सूर्यतप्त हरी बोतल का पानी थोड़ी-थोड़ी मात्रा में करके पीने से यह रोग कुछ ही समय में ठीक हो जाता है।
सूर्य तप्त नीले तेल से शरीर की मालिश करने से भी यह रोग ठीक हो जाता है। रोगी के हृदय पर अधिक मालिश करनी चाहिए तथा रोगी व्यक्ति के मानसिक तनावों को दूर करने का प्रयास करना चाहिए।
बेलपत्र का काढ़ा बनाकर दिन में 3 बार पीने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।

----------


## xman

प्रतिदिन 2 संतरे छीलकर खाने तथा फलों में अमरूद, नाशपाती, सेब, आम, जामुन, अनन्नास, खरबूजा, खजूर तथा रसभरी खाने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
गाय या बकरी के दूध जिसमें मलाई न हो, को पीने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
रोगी व्यक्ति के पेड़ू पर गीली मिट्टी की पट्टी या तौलिये को पानी में भिगोकर फिर निचोड़कर 10 मिनट तक रखने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।
इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को सप्ताह में 1 बार एनिमा क्रिया करके अपने पेट को साफ करना चाहिए।
इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी के शरीर पर दिन में एक बार सूखी मालिश करें और इसके बाद गीले तौलिए से शरीर को पोंछें। इससे रोगी का रोग कुछ ही दिनों में ठीक हो जाता है।
इस रोग से पीड़ित रोगी को कम से कम 7-8 घण्टे की नींद लेनी चाहिए।
उच्च रक्तचाप से पीड़ित रोगी को रूद्राक्ष अच्छी तरह से धोकर रात को 1 गिलास पीने के पानी में डालकर ढक देना चाहिए। फिर सुबह के समय में रूद्राक्ष को निकालकर इस पानी को पी लेना चाहिए। इसके बाद 1 गिलास पानी में रूद्राक्ष डालें व शाम को वह पानी पी लें। इस प्रकार प्रतिदिन यह पानी दिन में 2 बार पीने से उच्च रक्तचाप सामान्य हो जाता है।

----------

